
Netflix Business Plan For The Next 20 Years - dirtyaura
http://codesketch.com/2010/06/netflix-business-plan-for-the-next-20-years/
======
dirtyaura
This is a great stuff, I would love to see more business plan presentations
like this. For example, it includes detailed explanations of strengths of
Netflix's main competitors/threads.

